# Notebook von notebooksbilliger.de



## Malcorium (27. Februar 2013)

Hallo hat schon jemand Erfahrungen sammeln können mit den NBB Notebooks von notebooksbilliger.de. 
Es macht den Anschein das Sie günstig sind bei der Anschaffung aber wie ist die Verarbeitung oder die Wärme Entwicklung. 
Ich habe mal ein interessantes Notebook gekostet. 

NBB Gaming Notebook Intel Core i7-3630QM


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (27. Februar 2013)

Die Seite ist gut, aber das Laptop würde ich nicht kaufen, lieber bei Schenker oder hawkforce ne 7970 reinpacken


----------



## MyArt (27. Februar 2013)

Krass ist das Ding hoch o_O
Wäre mir mal viel zu fett.


----------



## Icedaft (27. Februar 2013)

Für das Geld IMHO zum Zocken lieber einen Desktop PC.


----------



## Pyroneo (27. Februar 2013)

Der Support von notebooksbilliger.de ist sau lahm und schicken es dann doch direkt zur Vertragswerkstatt der jeweiligen Hersteller. Mein altes, musste ich zwei mal innerhalb von 5 Monaten einschicken und es war jeweils 5 Wochen weg. Nie mehr


----------



## ServiceNtbde (27. Februar 2013)

Moin zusammen,

ich lass euch einfach mal ein paar Daten zu unseren NBB Notebooks da  
Erstmal zum Gehäuse: Wir verwenden das gleiche Barebone wie z.B. MSI für deren Gaming Notebooks. Wer die Gehäuse kennt, kennt daher auch unsere. Nur die Lackierung ist halt eine andere.

Zu den Temperaturen, Performance usw. haben wir selbst schon ein paar Tests gemacht, Videos dazu gibts auf Youtube:

Unboxing und Hands On: NBB Gaming Notebook Unboxing - YouTube
Temperaturen unter Volllast: NBB Gaming Notebook Temperaturen unter Last - YouTube
Gaming Test BF3 und D3: NBB Gaming Notebook Diablo und Battlefield 3 Test - YouTube

Die Config im Test: Core i7 3720QM, GeForce GTX670M, 16GB RAM, SSD+HDD, 17,3" FHD Display
Da die TDP bei den meisten Modellen fast identisch ist, dürfte es da kaum große Unterschiede geben. Ausgenommen natürlich die GTX680M Modelle.

Und zu guter letzt noch ein Foto vom Innenleben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe das hilft bei der Entscheidung 

Grüße, Hannes, Community Management notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## Pyroneo (27. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich das Foto vom Innenleben sehe frage ich mich immer wieder warum das Potential des Gehäuses in Bezug auf die Kühlung nicht genutzt wird. ASUS macht es vor wie es deutlich besser geht, nicht nur rechts einen Kühler+Lüfter sondern links und rechts, vom Gehäuse her machbar. So sind mir persönlich die Notebooks unter last zu laut so das ein Spielen ohne Headset kaum Spass macht weil zB die integrierten Lautsprecher den einen Lüfter kaum übertönen können, es sei denn man dreht den Lautstärkeregler so hoch das die Lautsprecher anfangen zu verzerren.

Gaming Notebooks gefallen mir von der Idee her sehr, auch was Heutzutage Leistung-technisch machbar ist, aber ein paar Dinge sind halt noch längst nicht gut genug umgesetzt. Zum einen passen die Lösungen zum Kühlen noch nicht, dann wäre da die Auflösung der Displays die nicht an die Leistung angepasst ist, wodurch auch bei dem vom TE im ersten Post genannte Notebook spätesten bei Battlefield 3 die Auflösung gesenkt werden muss, wodurch dann die Schärfe der Bilddarstellung stark abnimmt. Zum anderen ist es meiner Meinung nach noch immer fast Betrug wenn man sich Bezeichnungen der Chips, sowohl CPU als auch GPU, anschaut und deren wahre Leistung betrifft. Der Preis der NBB Notebooks ist aber für die gebotene Leistung recht gut.




ServiceNtbde schrieb:


> Gaming Test BF3 und D3: NBB Gaming Notebook Diablo und Battlefield 3 Test - YouTube


Bei BF3 ist in dem Video allerdings kaum bis nichts von den eigentlichen Gefechten zu sehen wo dann die Frames wider stark einbrechen ohne die Auflösung stark zu senken. In dem Video war ja fast nur der Bereich der Base zu sehen wo die Frames eh noch recht hoch sind


----------



## BL4CK_92 (27. Februar 2013)

@Pyroneo: Da hast du schon recht. Bei 700€-800€ Gaming/Multimedia Laptops hab ich den Anspruch noch nichtmal. Aber wenn die Teile die 1000€-Marke passieren, dann will ich was ordentliches für mein Geld. Und ein gutes Kühlkonzept gehört da einfach dazu. 

Generell sind MSI Laptops nicht schlechtes, aber ihre Barebones werden viel zu häufig verwendet. Klar das so Innovation auf der Strecke bleibt.


----------



## Pyroneo (27. Februar 2013)

Das die MSI-Gehäuse genommen werden ist ja nicht schlecht, wenn man sich den Aufbau anschaut währe eine bessere Kühlung auch dem Gehäuse machbar, man sieht ja am Gehäuse das da zusätzliche Öffnungen angedacht/vorgeformt sind, aber um diese zu nutzen müsste das Platinenlayout geändert werden was wieder Geld kostet da es dann dem Standard nicht mehr entspricht. Ich denke mal das die Mehrkosten für ein geändertes Platinenlayout + 2. Kühlkörper + 2. Lüfter von der Kundschaft/potenziellen Käufern nicht akzeptiert werden würde (schätze ca 150-200€) weshalb man lieber beim der Lauten Lösung bleibt.


----------



## ServiceNtbde (27. Februar 2013)

Moin,



Pyroneo schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Foto vom Innenleben sehe frage ich mich immer wieder warum das Potential des Gehäuses in Bezug auf die Kühlung nicht genutzt wird. ASUS macht es vor wie es deutlich besser geht, nicht nur rechts einen Kühler+Lüfter sondern links und rechts, vom Gehäuse her machbar. So sind mir persönlich die Notebooks unter last zu laut so das ein Spielen ohne Headset kaum Spass macht weil zB die integrierten Lautsprecher den einen Lüfter kaum übertönen können, es sei denn man dreht den Lautstärkeregler so hoch das die Lautsprecher anfangen zu verzerren.



Mir geht es da ähnlich, allerdings haben wir natürlich auch die Optionen ausgelotet. Aktuell ist es halt so, dass ein Großteil der Käufer 2 Festplatten(Slots) vorziehen. Dadurch wird in dem Barebone der Einsatz eines 2. Lüfters unmöglich. Nach diversen Tests hatten wir dann eben die 2 HDD-Bay Lösung genommen, da die Lautstärke sich trotz dem einzelnen Lüfter wirklich in Grenzen hält. Selbst nach 3 Stunden unter Volllast haben die Lautsprecher mühelos den Lüfter übertönt bei normaler Lautstärke.



Pyroneo schrieb:


> Bei BF3 ist in dem Video allerdings kaum bis nichts von den eigentlichen Gefechten zu sehen wo dann die Frames wider stark einbrechen ohne die Auflösung stark zu senken. In dem Video war ja fast nur der Bereich der Base zu sehen wo die Frames eh noch recht hoch sind



Äh ja, das lag an meiner Unfähigkeit  Wir hatten mehrere Aufnahmen gemacht und auch versucht ins Gefecht zu kommen - ich war nur immer zu Früh tot... Daher haben wir am Ende einfach den Part an der Base genommen. Mir beim Versuch ins Gefecht zu kommen beim sterben zuzugucken hätte auch nicht mehr über die FPS gesagt - wäre aber bestimmt lustiger für den Zuschauer gewesen.. ^^
Die Auflösung dürfte hier aber weniger das Problem sein, eher die Detailstufe. Auf Ultra Settings war es im Campagnen Modus z.B. problemlos mit mindestens 30FPS spielbar, im Multiplayer gingen die FPS aber stellenweise unter 25, das ist dann schon zu grenzwertig. 

Grüße, Hannes


----------



## Pyroneo (27. Februar 2013)

Die Auflösung spielt leider eine erhebliche Rolle bei der Last bezogen auf die Grafikkarte, Full-HD (1920*1080) ergibt 2.073.600 Bildpunkte die berechnet werden müssen, 720p(1280*720) ergibt nur noch 921.600 Bildpunkte die berechnet werden müssen. also weniger als 50% bezogen auf Full-HD. Habe das Prinzip leider schmerzlich selbst erlebt als mein Full-HD Monitor das Zeitliche gesegnet hat und ich einen alten 18,5 Zoll Acer Monitor aus dem Keller kramen musste. Dieser hatte nur HD-Ready Auflösung(1366*768) der unterschied war aber im OSD enorm was die FPS in allen Spielen anging. Zumal im Moment die Grafikkarte auch noch durch die geringere Last deutlich Kühler bleibt, ca 10-15°C abhängig vom Spiel und der Dauer des spielens.

Zum anderen sind Multiplayer und Singleplayer zwei verschiedene paar schuhe was Leistung angeht, BF3 auf einem 64 Player Server fordert jeden Rechner deutlichst wenn man mal mehr als 2-3 Gegner gleichzeitig sieht, zum anderen reichen 30 FPS nicht wirklich im Multiplayer, im Durchschnitt sollten es da min. 45 sein um flüssig spielen zu können, aber das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## Malcorium (4. März 2013)

Hallo, danke für die ganzen Informationen am Anfang habe ich gedacht es gibt wieder nur Leute hier die einen versuchen wollen einen Laptop aus zu reden, warum auch immer sie das machen aber dann würde es ja doch interessant. Ich werde mich doch zu 90% für einen Asus Laptop entscheiden ich habe zwei Modelle zur Auswahl N56vz oder g55vw.


----------

